# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  حموضة المعده !

## محمد درويش

حـــــــــــــــموضة المـــــــــــــــــعدة ! 


الاسبــــــــــــاب:

زيادة الأحماض التي تفرزها المعدة
أكل الطعام بسرعة كبيرة أو تفويت الوجبات أو القلق . 
وقد يكون سبب الحموضة القولون -الأكل الدسم 
وبعض أنواع هيئات الجلوس قد تسبب الحموضة مثل النوم بعد تناول الأكل الدسم أو الجلوس بطريقة يكون الجسم في وضع ضاغط على المعدة بعد الأكل ولفترة طويلة عند القراءة أو الكتابة أو الجلوس عند جهاز الكومبيوتر ....الخ 
التعرض للبرد المباشر على المعدة. 
الإكثار من أكل الحمضيات والتوابل - عدم تنظيم الوجبات --التدخين -- التوتر النفسي. -- تناول الوجبات الدهنية.-- إدخال الطعام على الطعام بعبارة أوضح أن تتناول الطعام وأنت ممتلئ البطن..........الخ 

الأعراض: 

1. انتفاخ وشعور بالتخمة. 
2. ألم وحر قان بالمعدة. أو بالمريئ


يمكن تجنب الحموضة بأتباع ما يلي 

عدم النوم بعد الأكل مباشرة وإذا كان ولا بد فيجب عدم ملئ المعدة 

عدم شرب الماء أو السوائل بعد الأكل من نصف ساعة إلى ساعتين 

عدم الأكل بين الوجبات فقط فطور غداء عشاء 

التقليل من شرب الشاي والقهوة والمياه الغازية والمشروبات الحامضة مثل عصير البرتقال والليمون. 

شرب الحليب قليل الدسم عبوة 200ملم في الأوقات التالية بعد الإستيقاض من النوم صباحاً -- بعد المغرب -- قبل النوم 

عدم أكل الغذاء الدسم أو على الأقل التقليل منه 

احذر من تناول المكسرات بكثرة فهي مليئة بالدهون وقد تهيج القولون وتزيد الحموضة عند بعض الناس . 

ممارسة الرياضة ولو مرتين في الأسبوع

العــــــــــــلاج

البعد عن الأسباب ..بداية العلاج....يجب عليك إن تعلم أن حموضة المعدة , عبارة عن عرض مرضي....و ليس مرضا في حد ذاته لذا يجب معرفه الأسباب واذا تكررت اكثر من مرتين يجب مراجعة الطبيب
ثم من الناحيه النفسيه1 - المداومة على قراءة القران 2- الإكثار من الدعاء 3- حاول إن تصلح علاقاتك مع الآخرين كي لا يستمر التوتر النفسي . الذي قد يزيد من حموضة المعدة



اتمنى للجميع الصحه والعافيه  


  تحياتي

----------


## قطيفي

شكرا اخ محمد على موضوعك المفيد

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكوررر على المرور  اخ قطيفي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

لك يسلمو ع الموضوع المفيد..
يعطيك ربي العافية :)

----------


## محمد درويش

الله يعطيك العافيه  شكرا على المرور 
 تحياتي

----------


## سعيد درويش

مشكور  أخي  محمد على المعلومات  والنصائح

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووور اخوي

والله يعطيك العافيه

وبالتوفيق

مع تحياتي

بيساااااان

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكور اخ سعيد درويش و بيسان على المرور

----------


## امواج البحر

مشكور اخوي محمد على الموضوع 

اللــــــــــــــــه يعطيك العافية
تحياتي

امواج البحر

----------


## توأم الفرح

يعطيك ربي الف صحة وعافية اخي العزيز محمد ..

ودمت بود وسلام ..
أختك ..

توم

----------


## الشقيان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



مشكوووووووور أخوي محمد ويعطيك العافية




تحياتي 
الشقـــــيان

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورين على مروركم 
تحياتي 
محمد درويش

----------


## كراميل

مسكور على الموضوع المفيد 
وانشاءالله الكل يتجنب  يطبق الخطوات
كراميل

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكورة على مرورك 
 تحياتي

----------

